# Rivarossi/AHM UP Big Boy Steam Engine



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Can this thing even turn the corner? Do you need a wwwwiiiiiidddde radius in your layout to get all the way around? I love all the wheels....:thumbsup:
http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-Rivarossi-AH...403464?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3cb471ef48


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

the engine might be able to make a 22 radius turn though it would look hilariously goofy. The tender for sure will not as the wheels on it do not turn so you would most likely need 30 or larger.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a Rivarossi Red Box Big Boy, #4017, and it does fine on 22r curves. Even the tender.


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Do the drive wheels swivel?

That puppy goes on the short list after I pick up my ZW trackmaster.....


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

It is actually designed to go around 18" radius curves, as are all older AHM/Rivarossi, a point of pride for their engineers. All mine regularly traverse 20" curves on my layout---but---as pointed out, look ridiculous (but cool) doing it...


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Aaaahhhhhhhh,.... THAT was cool. Gotta have one (or more) of those. I see from the engines on the shelf, you are also a fan of "Iron horses with many wheels".....


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

If it will handle 18"R curves, I'm sold on it. Wonder how hard it'd be to convert to DCC

Maybe I'll just keep it around for another Christmas train.............


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Robes said:


> I see from the engines on the shelf, you are also a fan of "Iron horses with many wheels".....


Yes, I have several including one in N scale.



...those are 9 3/4" curves it's doing.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

cabledawg said:


> If it will handle 18"R curves, I'm sold on it. Wonder how hard it'd be to convert to DCC
> 
> Maybe I'll just keep it around for another Christmas train.............


My Cab-forward required some ingenuity to do it, primarily in figuring out a way to isolate the motor from the frame. The Big Boy was easy as the motor was already isolated. I haven't tried doing the Y6b yet though it can't be any more difficult than the others.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> My Cab-forward required some ingenuity to do it, primarily in figuring out a way to isolate the motor from the frame. The Big Boy was easy as the motor was already isolated. I haven't tried doing the Y6b yet though it can't be any more difficult than the others.


Just jinxed yourself.:thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

gc53dfgc said:


> Just jinxed yourself.:thumbsup:


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Isolating the motor is easy. Or at least it was for both of my Bachmann F7's. Lots of electrical tape and solder some good leads off the motor tabs. The electrical pickups on the trucks can be a bit tricky, but not impossible. ANd I know the Big Boy is going to be a PITA to take apart to rewire, but I'll take pics along the way so I dont forget how it went back together

My son really wants this thing, but our layout just isnt really meant for something this big. It'd look out of place amongst the 0-6-0 and Thomas; it's a monster compared to the GP and the F7 even. But it would be cool to have one and sometimes that trumps practicality..............


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Shay,

You've been holding out on us ... I spied that wall-mounted, multi-shelf display case in your video ... sweeeeet. Home made?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

tjcruiser said:


> Shay,
> 
> You've been holding out on us ... I spied that wall-mounted, multi-shelf display case in your video ... sweeeeet. Home made?
> 
> ...


 I picked up 13 sections at a local flea market for $5 a section. Each section is 4' long and comes with caps and a piece of clear plastic that slides in for a window. They're made by these guys... The original owner was using them to display diecast NASCAR stuff...when I saw that he was using them upside down and that they were gauged for HO wheelsets, I snapped up all that he had.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Shay,

Boy, that's a steal ... great price.

With my growing collection of O, I'm just starting to think about doing something similar for a wall display. I'll have a close look at that weblink for design ideas.

Thanks,

TJ


----------

